# bombn str8 up front sway style (hold the lime)



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

These arrived in the mail today. Got Bombers in the first buy, but without the front sway mount. So, Eddie and Andreas over in Austria, with Andrew at Open Road Tuning pioneering the cause, got these turned around for me with the appropriate mount. Only complaint is 6 days stuck in US customs here in New York City (probably just 4 blocks from me :banghead: )... but I can't blame Andrew for that... 

These things are just too sex :beer:




























+ the ride they are going on



















(credit to mr. petrino and mr. gravelle for the above photos)


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Nice car sir :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeahhhh buddy! :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice Warren:thumbup: Can't wait to see some results @ Waterfest:beer:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

looks so good its a shame they sit underneath fenders :thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

stock endlinks or do you have to run aftermarket one's?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

he's going to be running aftermarket end links for the adjustability, but stock should suffice - except they get noisy over time. :thumbup:


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

got the end links from powergrid :thumbup:


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)




----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

Sick! I love your car


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Damn skippy!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Arked5 (Sep 18, 2009)

ill be bringing my A4 on supreme shorties to waterfest as well....if customs ever wants to give me my stuff. got 2 weeks to build the car when i get home! hope to see you all there.


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

an update, as i was able to tell my studio partner i had some 'errands' to run and was able to take the day off and get to work on the swap.

we started with the fronts -- getting them swapped and the new front endlinks adjusted. powergrid makes an amazing product -- and as the pix show, they clear the e-level sensors just fine.










and a vertical shot for good measure










i am happy to report that the bombers with front sway are amazing. for those who don't know, the goal with this build was to try to find some place where performance, handling, and stance could meet. everyones always bagging on the front sway staying in - but running without one the last few months really sucked. car had more front end drift, more roll, and just wasn't as much fun. not feeling connected to all four corners of your ride is no fun; it may look good in the grass or parking lot, but get it onto the taconic on bear mountain and all that goes out the window. no front sway combined with my solid 28mm rear sway led to some, um, 'interesting' situations...

haha... no fun

drove the car home tonight after the swap was done, and damn, drove it like i just got out of jail. super quick lane changes. on ramps were fun again. no torque steer (well, it is a front wheel drive, so no more than can be dialed out  ). basically, the car is now exactly where i want it.

+ oh, did i mention, i still lay subframe. hard. nuts on the deck :beer:

reworked the rear sensors while we were under there.










Found a better spot to mount them with less travel, and allowing for the stock e-level components to be utilized.

could not be happier with this. its exactly what i was looking for -- and to be able to dial in the drop and still take on 'sharp curves ahead' while being able to jack the ish up to navigate Tribeca's beautiful, but rolling, cobblestone streets is pretty damn amazing. props and thanks to andrew at dear'ol open road, and dan gsr for the fab, install and overall tuning guidance. 

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Soo sick Warren. The sensor install looks great. See you @ WF:beer:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

nice!! I did my front sensors pretty much the same as you, but I hacked my swaybar out . Will be doing the rears the same this weekend.


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

fasttt600 said:


> nice!! I did my front sensors pretty much the same as you, but I hacked my swaybar out . Will be doing the rears the same this weekend.


poor front sway bar. i'm going to have to start a day of mourning for all the lost bars out there :laugh:


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

oh yeah... looks great


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

BklynMKV said:


> poor front sway bar. i'm going to have to start a day of mourning for all the lost bars out there :laugh:


mourn mine then 

good looking car


----------



## Arked5 (Sep 18, 2009)

i think the sensors for my e level will bet the hardest part of my install.


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

yep... they will be. there is a lot to take into account in regards to travel - max and minimum. plus on the bombers, the lift is so extreme that it makes it even trickier. one plus if you need is you can set a max travel height on the e-level to limit over-extension. we used a floor jack under the control arm, raising and lowering, to find the ideal spots.

just dont grind down the limiters on the sensor body if you are overextending. find a new mounting spot.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

BklynMKV said:


> just dont grind down the limiters on the sensor body if you are overextending. find a new mounting spot.


this. :thumbup:

also, don't use zip ties to hold the rear sensors on as it will snap the sensors and cause them to wear prematurely. finding an acceptable place to mount them is tough, but its possible. :thumbup:


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

Awesome! That's great to hear about the sway and still being able to slam it! I kept my sway in hopes of re-connecting them again! Unfortunately my Supremes are the tuddy specials and I gotta figure out another upper mounting solution.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

be careful when you mount the sensors because when they over extend, even while testing travel, they will chip the limiters because they are a hardened plastic


----------



## Dan GSR (Dec 10, 2004)

BklynMKV said:


> poor front sway bar. i'm going to have to start a day of mourning for all the lost bars out there :laugh:


I just cut out another one yesterday


----------

